# Coyotes and Foxes........



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has had a fox attacked by coyotes while in a foothold? I had one expired at my set last week. I suspect coyotes because one rib cage was crushed with two perfect canine holes in the fur. There was a few other little tears in the fur also, but the carcas was not eaten. I know they are mortal enemies but was curious about the frequency of this happening. Thanks, Rangeman


----------



## trapper16 (Dec 12, 2007)

iv had it dun twice this year and have run two yotes off of a fox that they were trying to kill


----------



## ARhunttrap07 (Dec 5, 2007)

hey iv had e red get killed and i know of several others gettin Killed or chewed up. i dont kno how early you check your traps but alot of the time you will be runnin the coyote or coyotes that did it


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Could be a coyote but it sounds like possibly another fox or a domestic dog. In most cases a coyote will shred a fox leaving almost nothing at the set.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah man, I don't know. These are deep woods no domestics in here. There were 2 distinct perfect canine puncture marks on the side where the ribs were crushed. They were to wide for a fox. We have very few reds around here, but lots of greys.I had never had it happen before so I was curious about the behavior aspect of it. I bet that fox let out a yelp when the trap went off, or the set was in a major travel route for predators and the coyotes found it and had their way. I have been really thinking the next big thing in trapping would be a digital trigger and a cam to monitor the set remotely.......$3 or $4 dollar gas! The technology exists now for it. Would that be cool or What? You have mail......Open up the signal feed on your computer and watch what is happening real time. With all the nano technology going on and the digital age the prices need to be affordable and durable. Just thinking........... Rangeman


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Have had that happen on several occasions, would advise setting a couple more good sets within 25 feet or so.That way after the coyote is done with your fox you have real good chance of nailing the coyote. I have done this number of times.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

as make 2 or more sets maybe 25 or less yards apart when trapping coyotes or fox its not uncommon to double up on them if you do


----------

